# Best Small to Medium Hydration Packs?



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Doing some research on hydration/storage packs and not only looking for peoples best suggestions, but also whether you like a small or medium size pack and why?

FYI I'll only be going on rides of 45-90 mins most of the time. And within about 30 mins max walk time from my car. Some of the trails will be more std Trail riding, while others will be more DH with jumps, drops, and berms and much faster.

So I'm looking for a super small to medium hydration pack that stays on and fits the body really well (almost disappears and hard to tell it's even on). But I also want to be able to carry just a few small security items as well.

I'm looking at a few different options in my initial research, but since I can't go try out anything (since we have little to no good bike shops with lots of options, plus Covid) I have no idea what size pack I want to get, or the ability to try it on and test it out around the house The few options I've been looking at that have caught my attention so far are the:

*Osprey Katari 7/Kitsuma 7* (seems nice and small so that it stays on your back and body and doesn't slosh around and weigh you down. Carries the essentials such as the water bladder and a small tool roll maybe and pump?)

*Camelback Chase Bike Vest 50 oz* (seems like it fits really well and stays on your body well? Same as above, but maybe holds a little more because of the vest pockets plus the pockets on the pack seem to hold more than a small pack?)

*USWE Outlander 2 or 3 or Airborne 3* (interesting straps and fit. Some reviews say it's way better fitting than any pack, others not so sure. But the sizes look right, nice and small with a 1.5L bladder and just enough extra room for some tools, hand pump, etc)

Then there are a few options I've seen that are even smaller than this like the Osprey Katari/Kitsuma 3, and a few a little larger than this, like the Osprey Raptor 10 etc.

I'll be carrying some small repair tools, a spare tube, second pair of gloves, maybe a cliff bar or two, and the 100cc OneUp EDC pump. Just the bare essentials. And the spare tube/tire levers will be attached to my bike frame with a BOA or something. So all the pack really needs to hold is my OneUp pump (which holds a lot of other tools inside of it), a second pair of gloves and a few other super small items.

So what kind of hydration packs do you guys like best for this type of minimal carry and why? Is Osprey, Camelback or USWE have much better hoses, mouthpieces, etc than the others? Or are they all good these days and about the same?

And do any of the above packs stay on your body better while riding or are they all about the same? This is probably the most important part of the equation. A pack that stays on really well, feels light, and doesn't slosh around when riding hard.


----------



## Tommy E (Oct 30, 2019)

I previously used two different CamelBaks but I now use the Osprey Syncro 3. Quick disconnect hose so I can easily store the bladder by itself in the fridge without pulling the hose or messing with the hose routing, magnetic attachment for hose / bite valve, vented frame to allow airflow between my back and pack, bladder has chambers in it so it doesn't making sloshing noise. Bladder also opens up completely for easy cleaning and filling. It also happens to barely fit the Deuter thermo bag which keeps my water cold for hours.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Tommy E said:


> I previously used two different CamelBaks but I now use the Osprey Syncro 3. Quick disconnect hose so I can easily store the bladder by itself in the fridge without pulling the hose or messing with the hose routing, magnetic attachment for hose / bite valve, vented frame to allow airflow between my back and pack, bladder has chambers in it so it doesn't making sloshing noise. Bladder also opens up completely for easy cleaning and filling. It also happens to barely fit the Deuter thermo bag which keeps my water cold for hours.


Nice! That all sounds great! But what about the fit on your body and how well does it stay pinned to you? And can you fit a small amount of tools and a few small extras in that pack? Thanks for the suggestion, I'll do some research on it


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Evoc


----------



## Tommy E (Oct 30, 2019)

SuperWookie said:


> Nice! That all sounds great! But what about the fit on your body and how well does it stay pinned to you? And can you fit a small amount of tools and a few small extras in that pack? Thanks for the suggestion, I'll do some research on it


It fits snug and doesn't move around. I pretty much forget it's there. It has a waste strap and a chest strap that has some elasticity to move with you. It doesn't have much storage though. I usually carry car keys, a multi tool, a cliff bar, and a couple other small items in the zip up compartment. I wear a sprinters / runners belt to carry my phone for easier access.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Tommy E said:


> It fits snug and doesn't move around. I pretty much forget it's there. It has a waste strap and a chest strap that has some elasticity to move with you. It doesn't have much storage though. I usually carry car keys, a multi tool, a cliff bar, and a couple other small items in the zip up compartment. I wear a sprinters / runners belt to carry my phone for easier access.


Nice! And do you think you could fit a small hand pump and a few small tools in the zip up compartment? It sounds like from what you're saying, I could? I'll have the OneUp 100cc EDC pump, and would rather not carry it on the bike. This is it for size reference:


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have the Chase in both the 50oz and 70oz. Fit's well, doesn't bounce. The primary reason I use them is the pockets on the chest straps that let me keep my cell phone and some snacks in reach without having to take the pack off. The 50 ounce gets me through my normal weekend ride of right at 24 miles and 4,000 feet of climbing. YMMV on that though.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Just get any USWE pack that can fit what you need in it. These DO NOT MOVE on your back. They fit tight and high and once you get used to the feel of it you won't go back (at least I and everyone I know that has used one won't). The difference between their system and everybody else's is night and day.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Have you considered a hip or fanny pack? I have various size hydration packs, for rides of 2 hours to all day epics. But for rides less than 2 hours I prefer my EVOC hip race 3l. I can fit a pump, tools, food and even a jacket or extra bottle in there just fine. The best thing I can say about hip packs is you don't get the sweaty back that you do with hydration packs and the good ones don't move. Just something to think about.


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

Evoc Pro 
Pro 3L Hip Pack + 1.5L Bladder


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

bikerider2 said:


> Have you considered a hip or fanny pack? I have various size hydration packs, for rides of 2 hours to all day epics. But for rides less than 2 hours I prefer my EVOC hip race 3l. I can fit a pump, tools, food and even a jacket or extra bottle in there just fine. The best thing I can say about hip packs is you don't get the sweaty back that you do with hydration packs and the good ones don't move. Just something to think about.


I have not. I would NOT like that at all. I've tried a fanny pack or two in my life for hiking and did not like how it feels on my body. But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

shakazulu12 said:


> I have the Chase in both the 50oz and 70oz. Fit's well, doesn't bounce. The primary reason I use them is the pockets on the chest straps that let me keep my cell phone and some snacks in reach without having to take the pack off. The 50 ounce gets me through my normal weekend ride of right at 24 miles and 4,000 feet of climbing. YMMV on that though.


Same here. I first had the Chase absolutely loved it and then picked up a Chase 8 for those times I need a little more water and a little more room in the pack. When taken in a vacuum the Chase 8 is a great pack but the Chase's chest pockets are an order of magnitude better and made the Chase 8 really disappointing for me. Not sure I will go back to a non-vest pack. Having good storage on the straps and not having to take the pack off to access it makes the pack by far my favorite I've used.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

I've used Camelbak, Osprey, and USWE. The USWE products are by far my favorite. The pockets, and such are great, like most others. What I love is their harness system and the fact that it stays snug and doesn't bounce around. They use HydraPak reservoirs. Also great, easy to clean, and the bite valve works well enough (swap if you don't like). The HydraPak reservoirs have a wide opening at the top, as opposed to the Camelbak twist lid on the side, which has proven to be more difficult to fill and clean than the Hydrapak.

You can add pockets and accessories to the front of the harness. Though the vest w/ front pockets above might be a more elegant solution. I just stuff snacks in my back jersey pocket. So this isn't an issue for me, but might be for others who wear something different.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Forget these packs, the last thing you want is sweaty back... unless we're talking half day riding up the mountain, for this you'll need bigger pack.
Up to 2-3h ride a bottle will do the job. As for your pump, tools and tube, just strap them to your frame or saddle.



SuperWookie said:


> I have not. I would NOT like that at all. I've tried a fanny pack or two in my life for hiking and did not like how it feels on my body. But thanks for the suggestion


There are really good hip packs, once you put them on you forget having them... like Bontrager Rapid Pack.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

This is my basic backcountry pack. CamelBak Mule. It covers most of what I might need for trail-side repair for an extended ride. A tube is missing from this, but I always carry one. For a 2 or 3 hour ride, I lighten my load a fair amount, but even on shorter rides (15 - 20 miles) I just carry basic tools like multi-tool, pump, tube. Not much more.

For longer or extended backcountry rides, I add calories, head lamp (after-dark repairs, not for night riding), medical stuff, light jacket, etc.

This is not too big, rides well with no issues at all. I do not use the chest or waist strap.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a few different packs but only use the USWE pack these days, they are comfortable and don't move around. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

For rides less than 90 minutes you may want to consider a small seat bag (easy to setup even with a dropper post), a jersey with pockets and a water bottle and cage on the bike - lightweight and efficient. I only use a pack (Camelback Rogue) when riding more than 2hrs or in remote areas. Most riders usually carry much more than needed. Pack smart and light based on your personal riding experiences.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

For less than 90mins I loved a water bottle in the frame and a small saddle bag. It was great not having anything on my back at all. That's not an option with my current frame but it might be with yours! If you have a good spot for a bottle cage I'd use it.

You could look into a running hydration vest. My wife uses them for ultra marathons and I've tried a few on the mountain bike. They fit snug and are very, very comfy. The material tends to be thinner and more breathable. They have two seperate bladders that hang off the front. Some have an optional bladder to fit on the back and a various amount of storage options depending on which one you get. I've tried quite a few different ones and Salomon makes the best vests.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been going back and forth with what to carry while riding and went with a Dakine 6l Shuttle pack. It's small but has just enough room for a 70 oz. bladder, necessary tools (tube, multitool, pump, levers, etc.) and has extra space for a layer or extra snack. I went this direction over a hip pack because a hip pack won't fit 70 oz of water and it comprises extra space.









Shuttle 6L Bike Hydration Backpack – Dakine


A lightweight 6-liter bike hydration backpack. Bring the essentials with the minimalist Shuttle 6L bike hydration pack. The two-liter hydration reservoir with bite valve sits neatly in a backpack with cooling comfort thanks to the breathable mesh back panel and shoulder straps. Sunglasses stay...




www.dakine.com





I use it for most rides that are 1-2 hours. I have a larger pack for bigger rides and have been debating some kind of pack-less set up for quick after work rides.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

natas1321 said:


> I have a few different packs but only use the USWE pack these days, they are comfortable and don't move around.


If they only had colors other than black (sucks in the desert) and chartreuse (just reminds me of a safety reflective belt).

I've been using Osprey these days, the mesh keeps it off your back (so no sweaty back), I can carry up to 3l of water (so it's good for long days), pack stuff for those long days too, and I will only use Hydrapak bladders anymore.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I just got an USWE outlander 3 and it's perfect for rides under 2 hours. I also have the evoc pro 3L hip pack, and it is pretty dang good.... but that USWE really disappears on your back. The Evoc has a nicer hose w/ a quick disconnect and mouth piece with an on/off valve. I'll probably throw a new valve on my USWE, as I like being able to shut it to off for travel to the trail.

I also have an Osprey syncros 10 that I like for big epics... and a camelback rogue 3L that i have used for long races where I needed the extra hydration. I'll be replacing that with a USWE 3L because the Camelback hydration bladder is a REAL POS. Can't stand their big screw top on the bladders.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

MudderNutter said:


> I just got an USWE outlander 3 and it's perfect for rides under 2 hours. I also have the evoc pro 3L hip pack, and it is pretty dang good.... but that USWE really disappears on your back. The Evoc has a nicer hose w/ a quick disconnect and mouth piece with an on/off valve. I'll probably throw a new valve on my USWE, as I like being able to shut it to off for travel to the trail.
> 
> I also have an Osprey syncros 10 that I like for big epics... and a camelback rogue 3L that i have used for long races where I needed the extra hydration. I'll be replacing that with a USWE 3L because the Camelback hydration bladder is a REAL POS. Can't stand their big screw top on the bladders.


Your response and a few others got me wondering... can you switch out parts on these hydration packs for OTHER companies parts? So for example, lets say USWE makes the best pack and a good bladder, but the hose and mouth piece are only avg. And lets say Osprey makes THE BEST hose and mouth piece, can you swap out one for the other? And get the best of everything? Or is that not possible?


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

You can definitely mess with the hose attachments! I have ordered the osprey quick disconnect kit/mouth piece and used it on other bags. Some bags use slightly different diameter hoses, but generally even then you can make it work.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

MudderNutter said:


> You can definitely mess with the hose attachments! I have ordered the osprey quick disconnect kit/mouth piece and used it on other bags. Some bags use slightly different diameter hoses, but generally even then you can make it work.


That's awesome! Great to know. And so far, from my limited overall knowledge of these hydration packs, I keep reading reviews that say the Osprey hose and mouthpiece is the best or one of the best? Is that correct? And any other brands you'd add as "one of the best" mouthpiece/hoses?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The Osprey's I've had came with customized hydrapack bladders. Basically they moved the hose connection to make it easier to insert/remove (I don't actually like that)


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

I have an USWE Outlander 3 and Patriot 15 that I go between depending on how much extra stuff I carry on a typical ride. I am a huge fan of how they ride for mountain biking. I have also used various Camelbak, EVOC, Osprey, and Platypus packs, but none compare to the feel of the USWE for me. I still have a 20L EVOC pack for bigger backcountry days.

This can be pretty personal, so try a few different styles to see what you like. I tried an EVOC hip pack, really nice pack, I just don't like the way hip packs ride.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

So this is the Hydrapack hose and mouthpiece I found on Hydrapacks website. Is this one of the "best" or should I look at the Osprey replacement hose/mouthpiece? Or are they all the same (the USWE, Osprey, Hydrapack), because Hydrapack makes them?


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Just get whatever hose you want, there’s not that much difference. But just make sure it goes in a USWE pack. Hip packs suck, Camelbak packs suck, Osprey packs suck. Pretty much everything sucks except the USWE packs. Trust me, I tried em ALL. All these poeple must not have ried a USWE yet. If they had, they wouldn’t be recommending all this inferior stuff. And no, I don’t work for them ot own any of their stock. Just get one!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

anyone who says everything they don't like sucks.. is really just an untrustworthy narrator 

Every pack I've ever used has something good about it, and something bad about it.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I've been looking at medium packs. Given that most series have multiple sizes, and prices are mostly in similar range, my two main criteria are perspiration mitigation ('cause I'm gross) and pain mitigation ('cause I'm weak). Pretty much narrowed down to the Osprey Raptor 10 or the USWE Airborne 9. Actually the USWE right now seems like the only choice.

I've noticed that the USWE stuff is left off of all of those "10 best yada yada" list. I guess they don't pay for the advertising. Yet the comments on all of those articles are mostly something like "I can't believe you left the USWE off this list, it's better than all of these". And a lot of posts here on mtbr saying they've owned a plethora of packs but the USWE is the only one they'll ever use again.

Every since I was a young school lad, whenever I wear a backpack, the higher I can get it, the less my back hurts. And the 4 point straps seem much more desirable than a waste strap. I'm too fat for that. So I think the USWE wins here.

*Sweat relief is one thing I'd like opinions on. I sweat a lot, and I've never worn a pack of any sort. Accepting that a pack will cause more sweat, which pack is best at minimizing the downsides? The Osprey and the USWE both have an air channel, and some sort of mesh claiming to alleviate sweat. How well do they do? How funky do they get and how easy are they to clean? *

sorry to be so long winded.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

If you want a pack that does not move, there is no comparison to an USWE system. However, that stability means that you'll have a pack that fits tight (although very comfortable) and close to your back / front (from harness). USWE gets hot and sweaty!


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

walkerwalker said:


> *Sweat relief is one thing I'd like opinions on. I sweat a lot, and I've never worn a pack of any sort. Accepting that a pack will cause more sweat, which pack is best at minimizing the downsides?*


The USWE would be the worst regarding sweat. The packs' tight fit multiplies the sweat issue by a thousand. Worst if you use the bigger USWE gopro mount harness with it.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

does the mesh and air flow channels work at all, or is it just marketing?


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

walkerwalker said:


> does the mesh and air flow channels work at all, or is it just marketing?


For the USWE? Not even a little bit. It's the price you pay for stability.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

For the USWE yes, but also for all the other ones out there. Like the raptor or platypus or camelbak. Do any of them actually work?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Muddy-Runs said:


> Forget these packs, the last thing you want is sweaty back... unless we're talking half day riding up the mountain, for this you'll need bigger pack.
> Up to 2-3h ride a bottle will do the job. As for your pump, tools and tube, just strap them to your frame or saddle.
> 
> There are really good hip packs, once you put them on you forget having them... like Bontrager Rapid Pack.


I know the OP isn't interested in this, but others may be...

x2 on the Rapid Pack. Almost perfect for non-epic rides. Hydrate pre and post and the Rapid Pack has you covered intra. I have to check every ride to see if I forgot to put it on because it literally disappears within a minute or two. Expensive for something so minimalist, and worth every penny.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Why start ordering new hoses and mouth pieces before you even know if the one that comes on the pack is worth tossing in the garbage?


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

The only pack I have ever used that did anything to mitigate sweat was a platypus duthie that had a mesh panel with metal stays to arch it off your back. It was uncomfortable because those stays dug into your lower back after a while. All packs are easy to wash, either use the washing machine on a handwash cycle, or just hose it down, then air dry. When I start seeing salt buildup on my packs they get tossed in the washer.


----------



## Hapsmo911 (May 25, 2015)

I use the USWE Airborn 9 for longer days, added the phone case, GoPro mount, and an additional pocket for the front of the pack. 8 dont need to take the pack off for 90% of my ride, everything is upfront you use regularly. Also swapped the hydration for a Source bladder/hose. 

I have a Evoc Hip pack pro, and a Lab Austere hip pack for shorter rides. 

I also just order a bib liner from Voler thats got three rear pockets. With the EDC, and frame strap I think I can rid myself of the hip packs.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Switched from an old Camel Back to a USWE Airborne 3 and I will never use anything else. It is far superior to everything else.

Steve


----------



## yamaha249 (Dec 12, 2007)

The USWE packs rubbed my nips and are painfull on them no matter how I set it up. I stick with the camelback skyline.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

yamaha249 said:


> The USWE packs rubbed my nips and are painfull on them no matter how I set it up. I stick with the camelback skyline.


----------



## yamaha249 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep like that!


----------

